# Preparing for training, and the truck...



## Wolfpack87 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, I would like some ideas for workouts to do with my 100lb MMA heavy bag...

My thoughts are things like taking the bag down and carrying it up/down stairs. I'm a fan of workouts that work the muscles you'll use in real life.

What else could I do with this bag that might help my training?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just basic workouts would help more, be less potentially hazardous and "use the muscles you'll use in real life". The biomechanics of carrying someone down the stairs with a partner is a lot different than the biomechanics of carrying a heavy flexible cylinder.   Trying to carry a 100 lbs of dead weight down the stares by yourself is asking for at minimum a back injury, if not a tumble down the stairs.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 10, 2011)

Squats.  I don't know about your weighted bag, but squats, and overhead squats work the muscles you will use in real life.


----------



## Wolfpack87 (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks guys. lol, yeah I suppose I'm not going to be throwing a pt over my shoulder and hoofing it.


----------



## camau71 (Apr 15, 2011)

Use the heavy bag as a heavy bag.  You can do circuits of bodyweight exercises combined with 30 second to 1 minutes rounds on the bag.

Try this:

30 jumping jacks
25 bodyweight squats
10 burpees
10 pull ups
20 situps
30 seconds on the heavy bag.  Padded bag gloves at a minimum

Rest 2 minutes

Do it again for 2 - 5 rounds.  (Depends upon conditioning).  As your conditioning improves, shorten the rest periods until there aren't any.  Work at a comfortable pace until you can tolerate more intensity.  Don't overdo this, on a scale from 1 to 10, 6 or 7 will do to start.  Take your time and work up to higher intensity.  This works the whole body, requires no more equipment other than something to hang off of, and is a very good stress reliever.  Doesn't take much time either.


----------

